# HP Pavilion dv2000 Screen Problems!



## transallsaga (May 31, 2007)

I have a HP Pavilion Entertainment PC dv2000 laptop. As of late, the screen will not turn on every time I turn the PC on...I reset the computer and after a few tries it will turn on. I'm not very good with computers, but I think it has something to do with my printer. It's a free one that came with my laptop and is relatively low tech. HP Deskjet D1231 is its name.
I think it is the printer because every time lately that I try to print something, it fails to print and causes my computer to slow way down. I don't know exactly what happens but then when I attempt to delete the print job from the queue, my computer tends to freeze. Things seem to work right when I don't have the computer connected to the printer..

Thank you for the help!

transallsaga


----------



## Da_Shaggy (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello, 
I have had the same problem with my dv2000. I doubt its your printer, as I have the same issues, and there is not printer in my setup. Basically, my screen wont turn on sometimes. When this happens, I have to keep shutting down my laptop manually and starting it up again, untill the screen eventually comes on.


----------



## transallsaga (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. That was exactly what I was afraid of. I've been searching other forums and I haven't been able to find much else about it...I guess we are going to just have to deal with it.

Thanks again.


----------



## krazykiddz (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey, this is exactly the problem I'm having! Sometimes the screen jiggles. Now it won't turn on.


----------



## JWCROWE (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe your dv2000t laptop has the same problem as mine: initially the screen just started turning off. Now it beeps when starting: one long and two short and the screen doesn't turn on, although all lights are on and the disk drive appears to be working.

From doing a few searches, it looks like a problem with the NVIDIA GPU frying the motherboard. Here's the thread on HP's forum - 

http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/bizsupport/questionanswer.do?threadId=1191277

There's a limited extended warranty, but it doesn't apply to my product number (RM668AV). However, HP technical support did say that they might extend the warranty to additional products if enough people complain / post.


----------



## JWCROWE (Sep 16, 2008)

Check out the new site dedicated to getting a result from HP.

www.HPlies.com


----------



## wemaki210 (Oct 18, 2010)

The problem you guys are experiencing is cause by your nvidia video processor at this current time they have a law suit against them for this exact problem if you go to nvidiasettlements.com this web site will explain it all your model may not have a nvidia video processor and you can check with a simple link but if it does have a nvidia video processor you can file a claim with proof of purchase attached and mail it in by november 5th 2010 and you will either get the cost of your repair re'emburst or they will personally pay for it to be fixed and send it in... if u have any other questions please go to that website or email me at [email protected]. I am verry educated in computer repair and Ican help you with just about any problem I have fixed hundreds of computers and that is why I know of this law suit. 
Thanks chris, I hope this helped


----------



## rtn (May 14, 2011)

i have pavilion2000I have a HP Pavilion Entertainment PC dv2000 laptop. It was shutdown properly last night morning again switch on no display hard disk reading and cap key lock unlock leds are blinking only display white backlight screen only comming and no disply what could be the reason any technical support please my email id [email protected] thanks


----------

